# Lowes discount warehouse



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I had a patient of mine tell me that he buys supplies for really cheap at a Lowes discount warehouse. He said it is where Lowes sends damaged returns/etc that they sell for a discounted price. The one he goes to is in Waterloo, IA. He said there were 3 in Iowa total. I've never heard of such a place. Anyone else familiar with this? And/or know how to find their locations?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have never heard of them either and they don't come up on Google. Sounds like a well kept secret but I'd like to know if anyone finds one in Michigan!!

Jim


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Or Georgia!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Never heard of that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Me too, never heard about it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's news to me. I'll be sure to check out my local Lowes to see. Thnx for the info


----------

